# 99 years later, officer’s service to be recognized



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

A Metropolitan District Commission police officer for 25 years, Jimmy Celino knew most everything about the dearly departed force known as the Met.
So when the history buff came across an old newspaper article about the funeral of park policeman Robert D. Stewart, who was thrown from his horse while on patrol in the Blue Hills, he knew something was not right. He knew of all the Mets who had died in the line of duty, even from the early 1900s, but he had not known about Stewart.
Stewart, dead for almost a century, had been lost to history, his name absent from memorials to fallen officers.
"Once I saw the name, I knew,'' he said. An expert rider, Stewart was just 35, the article said, when he died in 1913. He left a wife and seven young children.

http://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/20...jNoTP3WL4fsLbvtjK/story.html?s_campaign=sm_tw


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Stewart. Kudos to Jimmy Celino. Dave Benoit and Tommy Dolan for their efforts in researching this, so Officer Stewart could get the recognition he deserves.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

RIP no listing in ODMP


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> RIP no listing in ODMP


Yup. It should be put up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm sure it will be soon. I'll be seeing the officers mentioned in the article next week, so I'll check on it.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Just checked ODMP. According to the reflections left for Officer Stewart it's been listed since atleast January 2012.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I submitted it to them.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice touch, helped get a fallen brother on the wall from the 30's(MVA) a few years back. A lot of time, documentation, research and phonre calls to D.C. but more than worth it in the end.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

ODMP Remembers...











*Patrolman Robert D. Stewart*

Metropolitan Police Department, Massachusetts

End of Watch: Saturday, February 8, 1913
Patrolman Robert Stewart succumbed to injuries sustained two days earlier when he was thrown from his horse on Hillside Street in Milton. He was patrolling the Blue Hill Reservation at approximately 4:30 pm when the incident occurred.

Another patrolman found Patrolman Stewart against a stone wall suffering from a fractured skull. He was taken to Massachusetts General Hospital where he remained until succumbing to his injuries.

Patrolman Stewart had served with the Metropolitan Police Department for three years and had previously served as a member of the Boston Fire Department. He was survived by his wife, seven children, parents, and several siblings.
​Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/20926-patrolman-robert-d-stewart#ixzz1uoEoFjKw​​​


----------

